# Angelskill über 300



## Rambelbour (2. Januar 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wohin ich gehen muss mit einem Angelskill von 300 wenn ich weiter lernen möchte?
Oder ist mit 300 schluss?


----------



## Roran (2. Januar 2007)

Rambelbour schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wohin ich gehen muss mit einem Angelskill von 300 wenn ich weiter lernen möchte?
> Oder ist mit 300 schluss?


Ohne BC ist erst mal schluss.
Wenn Du BC spielst, gehts wohl weiter.


----------



## Gustav Gans (20. April 2007)

Oder du bittest jemanden dir das Buch aus den Zangarmaschen zu besorgen, vielleicht wird es auch im AH angeboten.

Petri Heil


----------



## Manani (20. April 2007)

Schimpft sich Anglermeister - Die hohe Kunst des Angelns: Guckst du hier ---> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27532


----------

